

A 'proprietary' Linux would have cost $1 trillion and 8,000 person-years - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/open-source-insider/2014/11/a-proprietary-linux-would-have-cost-1-trillion-8000-person-years.html

======
webaholic
This is a bit misleading. If you really want to create something 'proprietary'
which is to the standards of Linux, you would not start from scratch. You will
take one of the many BSD licensed OS's out there and build on top of that
which you can make proprietary. This is what Apple did with Mac OS X
(freebsd+mach kernel).

